# Found this "cow Killer"



## carver (Aug 14, 2017)

AKA Velvet Wasp (Mutillidae)while at Bell Mountain


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2017)

Sweet!  Hard to photo those things - they are always moving!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2017)

They`re plentiful down here. Don`t EVER let one sting you.

Nice shots.


----------



## carver (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys,read they have a stinger half their body length,that would make this one have a stinger about an inch long


----------



## rip18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Those guys (gals) are always on the go - so hard to get a shot of...  Well done!


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 27, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re plentiful down here. Don`t EVER let one sting you.
> 
> Nice shots.





carver said:


> Thanks guys,read they have a stinger half their body length,that would make this one have a stinger about an inch long




Found this, looks painful:


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Found this, looks painful:



Thanks Joe,sure looks like it would hurt


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Have not seen one in years..

Don't want to either.

Pre-teen, not knowing any better, we used to cut 
them in half with a pocket knife and watch them still
try to sting something. 

Thousand wonders one of us didn't get stung.

Cool pics though!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2017)

Here`s a shot of a male that I got yesterday.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 27, 2017)

Cool! never saw one.


----------



## BornNRaised (Aug 28, 2017)

Saw one at a jobsite on Lanier last year. My cousin got stung by one years ago....  They dont call them "cow killers" for nothing!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re plentiful down here. Don`t EVER let one sting you.
> 
> Nice shots.



Had a buddy catch one when we were kids... It didn't take him long to let it go!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 28, 2017)

They're pretty fascinating critters. The female crawls into an underground bumblebee nest and lays her eggs, where they hatch and start eating the bumblebee larvae.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a Riker mount box somewhere with 6 or 7 winged specimens in it - need to see if I can find it.


----------



## carver (Aug 28, 2017)

Saw a lot of them when I was a kid,but were much smaller than this guy (hadn't seen one in years till I moved up here (in the mountains)and have seen 3 in the last month,and they were all BIG ones


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 28, 2017)

Really pretty critters, and so amazingly hard to kill. Stomp it all you want, and it will still crawl off!


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 28, 2017)

Saw one this week end at my house but I never knew the male had wings wow


----------



## EuroTech (Nov 20, 2017)

I got stung as a boy and can tell you it feels like 220 volts


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 1, 2017)

I stepped on one bare footed and thought I'd stepped on a nail. Boy did it get my attention.


----------

